

India develops world's cheapest "laptop" at $35 - mindblink
http://www.reuters.com/article/idUSTRE66M0R720100723

======
lotharbot
This is a couple months old, and part of a long line of stories of "low-cost
laptops" coming out of India that haven't been exactly as advertised.

Previous versions have been rumored to sell for $10 or $20, though the price
could only realistically be reached through government subsidies. There have
been prototypes supposedly developed, though details on specs have been
sketchy at best.

For me, I'll believe this when I see it.

[EDIT] criticism: [http://economictimes.indiatimes.com/infotech/hardware/Why-
In...](http://economictimes.indiatimes.com/infotech/hardware/Why-
Indias-35-computer-joke-isnt-funny/articleshow/6214029.cms)

